# General > Sport >  Highlights From the Academy - Inverurie Locos Game 2 February 2013

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Highlights From the Academy - Inverurie Locos Game 2 February 2013*


Wick Academy 1 Inverurie Locos 0.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

